# Low scoring pax out - some of the best!



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

They were out early and often last night. Of the 6 I drove, I had a 4.4, 4.5, 4.6. It was early when I picked up the 5 and my first tip, after that I just chose to pick up the rest due to inactivity. None of these pax were any problem and I picked up my first dog last night. He had a 4.4. I was curious what I was going to get. He showed up with the dog, a Boston terrier, and I asked if he was coming, as he was holding the dog and he said yes, and I said fine. He was a well behaved dog that the owner brought to the bbq. to play with his doggy friends. I asked if he brought the dog everywhere and he said yes, so I assumed that was the reason for the low score, but he tipped $5.00 on a minimum fare. Dog was held on his lap. He thanked me profusely and the other low scorers were normal people and pleasant. Went home early cause they were already tipsy by 9pm. Didn't want to push my luck. I normally wouldn't have picked these folks up but my curiosity and reason for being out was to make $. On a side note I have been getting frequent tips lately. Maybe it's the good weather. Of the last 10 rides over the last 2 days, I've received 4 tips. Haven't worked much lately. Feeling good!


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

I usually have good luck with low ratings but I did refuse a 4* the other day.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

limepro said:


> I usually have good luck with low ratings but I did refuse a 4* the other day.


How dare you? 3.5 was my threshold although depending on my mood it may be 4.5. Just never know what may have happened in their first ride, if it was their 2nd ride. Those things are hard to finger. Though there have been many that have earned their low score.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

limepro said:


> I usually have good luck with low ratings but I did refuse a 4* the other day.


So you don't accept a job because of worrying about a low rated pax giving you a low rating, you are in the wrong business, this is not about rating but about how many jobs you can do on a given day and then go home, for every job you refuse do to some customers rating is a loss for you and gain for another driver, you never know where that low rated pax might be going, it could be a lucrative fare, I guess you like to throw away $$$, and in the Taxi/FHV business with the over saturation of drivers in many markets, it's bad business.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> you are in the wrong business


I'm in the wrong business?!

Tell me something I _don't_ know


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

cybertec69 said:


> So you don't accept a job because of worrying about a low rated pax giving you a low rating, you are in the wrong business, this is not about rating but about how many jobs you can do on a given day and then go home, for every job you refuse do to some customers rating is a loss for you and gain for another driver, you never know where that low rated pax might be going, it could be a lucrative fare, I guess you like to throw away $$$, and in the Taxi/FHV business with the over saturation of drivers in many markets, it's bad business.


At this point a low rating won't affect my score much.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Choochie said:


> They were out early and often last night. Of the 6 I drove, I had a 4.4, 4.5, 4.6. It was early when I picked up the 5 and my first tip, after that I just chose to pick up the rest due to inactivity. None of these pax were any problem and I picked up my first dog last night. He had a 4.4. I was curious what I was going to get. He showed up with the dog, a Boston terrier, and I asked if he was coming, as he was holding the dog and he said yes, and I said fine. He was a well behaved dog that the owner brought to the bbq. to play with his doggy friends. I asked if he brought the dog everywhere and he said yes, so I assumed that was the reason for the low score, but he tipped $5.00 on a minimum fare. Dog was held on his lap. He thanked me profusely and the other low scorers were normal people and pleasant. Went home early cause they were already tipsy by 9pm. Didn't want to push my luck. I normally wouldn't have picked these folks up but my curiosity and reason for being out was to make $. On a side note I have been getting frequent tips lately. Maybe it's the good weather. Of the last 10 rides over the last 2 days, I've received 4 tips. Haven't worked much lately. Feeling good!


Excellent!! I've had pax with dogs and no problems. One actually licked me one time but that's ok. I think a real challenge would be if a pax brought a great dane, Doberman, pit bill along, or a Rottweiler. Now that would be one helluva cab story.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Lidman said:


> Excellent!! I've had pax with dogs and no problems. One actually licked me one time but that's ok. I think a real challenge would be if a pax brought a great dane, Doberman, pit bill along, or a Rottweiler. Now that would be one helluva cab story.


I had Pax with Pit Bulls, no problems, dogs are better behaved than Pax.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

cybertec69 said:


> So you don't accept a job because of worrying about a low rated pax giving you a low rating, you are in the wrong business, this is not about rating but about how many jobs you can do on a given day and then go home, for every job you refuse do to some customers rating is a loss for you and gain for another driver, you never know where that low rated pax might be going, it could be a lucrative fare, I guess you like to throw away $$$, and in the Taxi/FHV business with the over saturation of drivers in many markets, it's bad business.


Yeah except as soon as I cancelled another 4.9 popped up. It also could have someone going to Miami Beach on Friday during the start of urban beach week where it would have taken me 2+ hours to go and I was going home in half an hour and already in my neighborhood. Friday night I cherry picked where I was going, going to the beach? Cancelled. Going to Mary brickell, hop right in!


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Choochie said:


> How dare you? 3.5 was my threshold although depending on my mood it may be 4.5. Just never know what may have happened in their first ride, if it was their 2nd ride. Those things are hard to finger. Though there have been many that have earned their low score.


I normally accept everyone but Friday I worked from 9pm-11pm and didn't feel like dealing with shitty pax.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Lidman said:


> Excellent!! I've had pax with dogs and no problems. One actually licked me one time but that's ok. I think a real challenge would be if a pax brought a great dane, Doberman, pit bill along, or a Rottweiler. Now that would be one helluva cab story.


I would love it - I train my own working dogs!


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Choochie said:


> I would love it - I train my own working dogs!
> View attachment 7739


I think the pax will definitely comply with your wishes.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Lidman said:


> I think the pax will definitely comply with your wishes.


How about a little lick? You forgot Shepherd and she is mad.


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

I was around LAX and got a request from a 3.7 rated passenger. She was going from Inglewood to Inglewood.

Ummmm, couldn't hit cancel fast enough.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

GooberX said:


> I was around LAX and got a request from a 3.7 rated passenger. She was going from Inglewood to Inglewood.
> 
> Ummmm, couldn't hit cancel fast enough.


Without doing a google map search how far is that from lax? I get pings where pax is 20 min away and when I call they are only going 2 miles, sorry hit cancel and reorder.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Lidman said:


> I think the pax will definitely comply with your wishes.


Training pax - now that is harder.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Choochie said:


> Training pax - now that is harder.


Maybe not. Perhaps if Pavlov was still around he could do it with oreo cookies as a reward for good behavior.


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

Choochie said:


> Without doing a google map search how far is that from lax? I get pings where pax is 20 min away and when I call they are only going 2 miles, sorry hit cancel and reorder.


a couple miles away


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

Lidman said:


> Excellent!! I've had pax with dogs and no problems. One actually licked me one time but that's ok. I think a real challenge would be if a pax brought a great dane, Doberman, pit bill along, or a Rottweiler. Now that would be one helluva cab story.


I had a pickup at a private airport and got a call from the PAX saying they have a "special needs" dog. I said it was fine and awaited a person with disabilities. Instead it's two yuppies and a huge golden retriever and NO DISABILITY playing fetch next to the plane. I waved and kept driving. Collected my $5.00.
I'm a dog lover, so the dog was not the reason for the cancellation... It was the douschebag that lied.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

You should have just taken the dog and left the humans behind.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

GooberX said:


> a couple miles away


Stay hard!


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

cybertec69 said:


> So you don't accept a job because of worrying about a low rated pax giving you a low rating, you are in the wrong business, this is not about rating but about how many jobs you can do on a given day and then go home, for every job you refuse do to some customers rating is a loss for you and gain for another driver, you never know where that low rated pax might be going, it could be a lucrative fare, I guess you like to throw away $$$, and in the Taxi/FHV business with the over saturation of drivers in many markets, it's bad business.


**** that.. 4.5 is my bottom line.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Simon said:


> **** that.. 4.5 is my bottom line.


Mine is 4.7 during drunk time; lower during other hours depending on my mood.

I had an Uber request from a 4.6 on Saturday night, so I thought I'd roll by and take a look. Saw a young guy puffing for all he was worth on a cigarette standing with two females. Cancel, keep rolling.

I then had another 4.6 request on UberPool. I saw that there were four in the group, so pulled up beside them and told them that UberPool is for 2 people maximum and that they would have to cancel and request UberX. The lead pax said. "Uh. OK" as I pulled away. One of the ******s in the group said, "buh - bye!" when was a few feet away. Their UberX ping then came through. Buh - bye was entirely correct; I kept rolling. Their ping came through 2 more times after that; it sure was busy that night and competition among riders for cars was high!


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Simon said:


> **** that.. 4.5 is my bottom line.


You might as well shut it down.


----------



## Red (Nov 8, 2014)

Got 4.2 VIP last week. Friday night - totally dead for biz.
Accepted, complied with all her requests (AC was too cold, fastest route was not the way she wanted to go, at least she complimented on music being played). Whaddayaknow - she three-star'ed me!!! Effin *****. I've done only 5 rated trips that week according to summary and four '5 star' rides out of those 5. With total rating 4.6. Have absolutely no doubt in this case. Plan on occasionally camping by her place just for the sake of rating her into the ground. Normally there aren't many VIP cars in the same area.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

If I can be greedy, 4.7 is the threshold to cancel. Cybertec69, you can take the sub par rated paxs and rejoice while we pick and choose as we can. Why you criticize us for using the actual rating system for our benefit and protection is beyond me.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

OCBob said:


> If I can be greedy, 4.7 is the threshold to cancel. Cybertec69, you can take the sub par rated paxs and rejoice while we pick and choose as we can. Why you criticize us for using the actual rating system for our benefit and protection is beyond me.


Because there is no actual rating system. Everybody has a different take on how to rate. If there was a consensus on ratings and how many rides the pax took we could evaluate it. We are just flying by the seat of our pants making assumptions. We just have to assume a 5 is tops but it may be the first ride and they could be total jackasses. We may also assume a 3 is piss poor but it could be a bad driver who was the catalyst and it could be the pax second ride. I will take the shitty pax and laugh all the way to the bank. I have a good memory of previous bad pax and will cancel on them. Sometimes my mood will dictate whether I take them or not, sometimes my conversation with them prior or the destination. I'm not a math major - but if a pax constantly gets a 4 because they don't tip and they are a frequent rider what will that do to their score?


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Choochie said:


> Because there is no actual rating system. Everybody has a different take on how to rate. If there was a consensus on ratings and how many rides the pax took we could evaluate it. We are just flying by the seat of our pants making assumptions. We just have to assume a 5 is tops but it may be the first ride and they could be total jackasses. We may also assume a 3 is piss poor but it could be a bad driver who was the catalyst and it could be the pax second ride. I will take the shitty pax and laugh all the way to the bank. I have a good memory of previous bad pax and will cancel on them. Sometimes my mood will dictate whether I take them or not, sometimes my conversation with them prior or the destination. I'm not a math major - but if a pax constantly gets a 4 because they don't tip and they are a frequent rider what will that do to their score?


1%-2% return PAX for most people so a shitty rider probably won't be matched up with you anyways. A big difference of accepting a 3 star pax and rejecting a 3.7 pax. One might have been around for 1 or 2 rides. The 3.7 pax doesn't get that rating on one or two rides. He has to be around for awhile and really screw up. Why I would rather take a 4.8 then to take a 5.0 PAX.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

I had a drunken bozo in a group of 3. I always ask if everyone is in and has their seat belts on before I pull out. 

A car pulled in front of us near a busy intersection and I had to stop faster than normal. Not a panic stop, but a solid stop. The drunk bozo was not belted in, he had lied. 

He was drunk limp in the back seat and when I stopped he ended up in a heap on the floor of the back seat. He complained loudly, and I asked why he didn't have his seat belt on. He said seat belts were for %*@@#^$. I didn't dump him as the other riders were cooperating. I should have. 

1 Star rating for him, as he was the one with the app. 

The same night I had a guy take his belt off and refuse to put it back on even though the car was making the "ding ding" sound incessantly. That guy got left off on the side of the road in the middle of nowhere (Sea World Drive) and also got a 1 Star. 

I don't mess with lower rated PAX either, and I rate jerks a 2 star most of the time to avoid the email from Uber. I want other drivers to know they are trouble.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

If it's busy I don't take them either but sometimes I am just curious and I've found that the ratings don't always correlate to bad pax.. Like the 4.4 who just had a small dog which he knew to keep on his lap plus he tipped $5.00. I just don't make blanket judgements. I will, however use caution when I see that rating. One thing I won't do is play with late night drunks - just not worth it.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

It is also true that they may have got a lower rating when they were drunk....
Riding sober they were another person. 

If I am getting constant pings. 4.5 can be my cut off point. If it is less busy, my standards are lower. It all depends on how busy I am.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> It is also true that they may have got a lower rating when they were drunk....
> Riding sober they were another person.
> 
> If I am getting constant pings. 4.5 can be my cut off point. If it is less busy, my standards are lower. It all depends on how busy I am.


He was very tipsy when he got in my car around 9pm from the all day bbq


----------



## REagCB (May 6, 2015)

I got a ping from a 4.4 rider yesterday and it showed their location as being the 5 freeway. I thought "yup that makes sense" and hit cancel.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

REagCB said:


> I got a ping from a 4.4 rider yesterday and it showed their location as being the 5 freeway. I thought "yup that makes sense" and hit cancel.


Hey, he just got kicked out of his other Uber ride for being an asshole.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> It is also true that they may have got a lower rating when they were drunk....
> Riding sober they were another person.
> 
> If I am getting constant pings. 4.5 can be my cut off point. If it is less busy, my standards are lower. It all depends on how busy I am.


I picked up a 3.3 the other day. Two scantily clad (ahem) ladies. I took it because it was the last rude I needed for a guarantee (7 rides in 3 hours and this was #7 with no guarantee of another ping if I declined it).

Anyway they were going from a large apt complex to a bar. They were outside on the street tottering around in their heels when I pulled up. Perfectly well behaved. Told me they preferred to go on the freeway (slightly longer but faster--fine with me). Talked to me a bit and had a conversation with each other. Absolutely no issues with them at all. A traffuc light was out right before the bar slowing us to a crawl and they didn't complain. No tip but that's not exactly unusual. In Houston I get maybe 1 in 15 pax tipping.

HOWEVER something about their demeanor (gut feeling) tells me they are probably drunk pains in the asses at the end of the night. I definitely pay more attention to ratings then.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

REagCB said:


> I got a ping from a 4.4 rider yesterday and it showed their location as being the 5 freeway. I thought "yup that makes sense" and hit cancel.


That happens a lot and the pin is faulty, in case you didn't know. Serves them right for not inputting their address.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

OCBob said:


> 1%-2% return PAX for most people so a shitty rider probably won't be matched up with you anyways. A big difference of accepting a 3 star pax and rejecting a 3.7 pax. One might have been around for 1 or 2 rides. The 3.7 pax doesn't get that rating on one or two rides. He has to be around for awhile and really screw up. Why I would rather take a 4.8 then to take a 5.0 PAX.


Yes you have some points but what are you talking about that a shitty rider won't be matched up with "you". I heard that is what Lyft does but not Uber. I'm not sure what you are talking about OCBob.


----------



## 617Pete (May 16, 2015)

GooberX said:


> I was around LAX and got a request from a 3.7 rated passenger. She was going from Inglewood to Inglewood.
> 
> Ummmm, couldn't hit cancel fast enough.


How can you tell where pax are going in advance? I've looked at the screen options before accepting and all I get is the pick up destination. Luckily I've had some long rides in a night where 2-3 trips made it worth my while and could call it an early night but sometimes I want to know if they are heading to the "hood" like the other night when I got followed by a horn holding-high beaming maniac ***** who thought she owned the road. I just can't stand being in those areas...it's no stereo type either. Late nights and weekends in the hood are just unpredictable.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

In my taxi days, someone entered the car, I dropped the flag, the customer paid the flag drop fee, and had me drive him across the street. 
He didn't realize the address someone gave him was across the street. 

Yeah, I used to drive when meters had flags., the old Rockwell meter was a beast.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> So you don't accept a job because of worrying about a low rated pax giving you a low rating, you are in the wrong business, this is not about rating but about how many jobs you can do on a given day and then go home, for every job you refuse do to some customers rating is a loss for you and gain for another driver, you never know where that low rated pax might be going, it could be a lucrative fare, I guess you like to throw away $$$, and in the Taxi/FHV business with the over saturation of drivers in many markets, it's bad business.


Yeah, I take most people, the rate would have to be egregiously low for me to avoid. Most 4.6'ers I've seen were just fine. Riders suffer the same rating injustices drivers do, for the most part.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

cybertec69 said:


> So you don't accept a job because of worrying about a low rated pax giving you a low rating, you are in the wrong business, this is not about rating but about how many jobs you can do on a given day and then go home, for every job you refuse do to some customers rating is a loss for you and gain for another driver, you never know where that low rated pax might be going, it could be a lucrative fare, I guess you like to throw away $$$, and in the Taxi/FHV business with the over saturation of drivers in many markets, it's bad business.


Problem with ignoring the ratings is the fact that a low rating means MULTIPLE drivers have had issues with that pax. And Pax that cause problems usually blame the driver for the difficulty and rate accordingly. As such your ratings drop and thus endanger your ability to keep "making money" driving for Uber. Its not worth it when another ping from someone better is likely minutes away.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Choochie said:


> They were out early and often last night. Of the 6 I drove, I had a 4.4, 4.5, 4.6. It was early when I picked up the 5 and my first tip, after that I just chose to pick up the rest due to inactivity. None of these pax were any problem and I picked up my first dog last night. He had a 4.4. I was curious what I was going to get. He showed up with the dog, a Boston terrier, and I asked if he was coming, as he was holding the dog and he said yes, and I said fine. He was a well behaved dog that the owner brought to the bbq. to play with his doggy friends. I asked if he brought the dog everywhere and he said yes, so I assumed that was the reason for the low score, but he tipped $5.00 on a minimum fare. Dog was held on his lap. He thanked me profusely and the other low scorers were normal people and pleasant. Went home early cause they were already tipsy by 9pm. Didn't want to push my luck. I normally wouldn't have picked these folks up but my curiosity and reason for being out was to make $. On a side note I have been getting frequent tips lately. Maybe it's the good weather. Of the last 10 rides over the last 2 days, I've received 4 tips. Haven't worked much lately. Feeling good!


I find that most low rated riders are ones that do not tip and I figure a driver took it out on them by rating them low. I find this ridiculous since Uber consistently says tipping is not required. I'm not going to blame the rider. Would I like a tip? Hell yeah!, but I will not give a bad rating if I don't get one.

I had a 4.5 Friday night who was a very cool guy.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

UberLou said:


> I find that most low rated riders are ones that do not tip and I figure a driver took it out on them by rating them low. I find this ridiculous since Uber consistently says tipping is not required. I'm not going to blame the rider. Would I like a tip? Hell yeah!, but I will not give a bad rating if I don't get one.
> 
> I had a 4.5 Friday night who was a very cool guy.


1) That's not always the case. I know a guy who seems like a very cool guy if you're only around him for short periods but in all actuality he's a dick. He can only keep up the act for short periods...and if he's drinking that time period shortens dramatically. 
2) It's willful ignorance to believe that someone who is making 80% of $4.00 doesn't need a tip. I don't care WHAT the company says. I probably won't ding them star wise if they follow a few simple rules: be there waiting when I show up, get it and be silent/pleasant, have an address already in and let me follow the GPS, and don't abuse my ride. Do those simple things and we're cool.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

I got a ping from a 1.0 on lyft yesterday, it was the first ping I had on lyft in a while. Needless to say I haven't taken a ride from lyft in about 3 weeks.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

D Town said:


> 1) That's not always the case. I know a guy who seems like a very cool guy if you're only around him for short periods but in all actuality he's a dick. He can only keep up the act for short periods...and if he's drinking that time period shortens dramatically.
> 2) It's willful ignorance to believe that someone who is making 80% of $4.00 doesn't need a tip. I don't care WHAT the company says. I probably won't ding them star wise if they follow a few simple rules: be there waiting when I show up, get it and be silent/pleasant, have an address already in and let me follow the GPS, and don't abuse my ride. Do those simple things and we're cool.


How is it that some drivers have this sense of power or entitlement? They act like we are doing the Riders this huge favor by blessing them with our presents. That they should bow down to us. This is a concept I don't understand.
I hate to break it to everyone we are in the service industry, whether you like it or not we are here to provide a service. Regardless if we disagree with the rates, regardless if the company allows tipping or not, it is not the Riders fault Uber is a very inexpensive service. Don't we all take advantage of anything that has low prices??
I get tips frequently; on average over my Friday and Saturday night shifts I get about $2 a trip. Do I hate that there is not an option on the App? Yes I am but instead of complaining about it I do something. I have read hundreds of posts and do you know who complains the most about the lack of tipping option on the App? The same damn drivers that make fun of others for opening doors, providing water, chargers, mints and gum. They damn Partners like me for offering amenities. Do you think by simply offering a tip option on an App that the riders are just going to miraculously just start tipping drivers for the hell of it? You get out what you put in; you can argument against that all you want.
Thanks,
UberLou


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

UberLou said:


> How is it that some drivers have this sense of power or entitlement? They act like we are doing the Riders this huge favor by blessing them with our presents. That they should bow down to us. This is a concept I don't understand.
> I hate to break it to everyone we are in the service industry, whether you like it or not we are here to provide a service. Regardless if we disagree with the rates, regardless if the company allows tipping or not, it is not the Riders fault Uber is a very inexpensive service. Don't we all take advantage of anything that has low prices??
> I get tips frequently; on average over my Friday and Saturday night shifts I get about $2 a trip. Do I hate that there is not an option on the App? Yes I am but instead of complaining about it I do something. I have read hundreds of posts and do you know who complains the most about the lack of tipping option on the App? The same damn drivers that make fun of others for opening doors, providing water, chargers, mints and gum. They damn Partners like me for offering amenities. Do you think by simply offering a tip option on an App that the riders are just going to miraculously just start tipping drivers for the hell of it? You get out what you put in; you can argument against that all you want.
> Thanks,
> UberLou


I'm sorry, what? Entitlement? Its a sense of entitlement to expect to be treated like my time matters? Its a sense of entitlement to expect either pleasantness or silence? Its entitlement to let me know WHERE on God's green earth you want me to take you? Its entitlement to ask that you NOT abuse my vehicle that I need to make a living? Jesus, man...Like you said we're in the SERVICE industry. We're not slaves. I could care less WHAT you offer your pax in the form of extras if that's what you wanna do but if you're going to go off on me for wanting those simple things you are seriously, SERIOUSLY, messed up. Anyone who can't give me those things I just listed are free to kiss my ass and find another ride...minus the not putting in the address part.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

D Town said:


> I'm sorry, what? Entitlement? Its a sense of entitlement to expect to be treated like my time matters? Its a sense of entitlement to expect either pleasantness or silence? Its entitlement to let me know WHERE on God's green earth you want me to take you? Its entitlement to ask that you NOT abuse my vehicle that I need to make a living? Jesus, man...Like you said we're in the SERVICE industry. We're not slaves. I could care less WHAT you offer your pax in the form of extras if that's what you wanna do but if you're going to go off on me for wanting those simple things you are seriously, SERIOUSLY, messed up. Anyone who can't give me those things I just listed are free to kiss my ass and find another ride...minus the not putting in the address part.


You have a right to everything you mentioned, but you come off treating passengers as the enemy and the simple fact is without them there is no job. What I got from your post is pretty much "Sit down and Shut Up" and I will rate you good. If you respect people they will respect you and your belongings, bottom line.

I rarely experience any of the issues you spoke of and I would like to think its because I respect everyone that gets into my vehicle. I get rewarded for it and that is my personal expirience.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

UberLou said:


> You have a right to everything you mentioned, but you come off treating passengers as the enemy and the simple fact is without them there is no job. What I got from your post is pretty much "Sit down and Shut Up" and I will rate you good. If you respect people they will respect you and your belongings, bottom line.
> 
> I rarely experience any of the issues you spoke of and I would like to think its because I respect everyone that gets into my vehicle. I get rewarded for it and that is my personal expirience.


I said be pleasant or be silent as in if you can't or don't want to interact with me with some common human decency then don't speak at all. That's whether I'm driving for Uber or any other time in life and that is not uncalled for. If you got out of it, "Sit down and shut up or I'll rate you badly" then that's your hang up but the only alternative to being nice or neutral is to be hostile, snotty, or any of a number of other negative things. Despite your insinuation that I don't treat my pax well and that's why its happening - yeah I caught that - I AM speaking of the minority not the majority. If it was the majority doing that I'd stop driving. Just like YOU have the right to give away free stuff unmolested I have a right to vent about the minority of pax who happen to be ****** bags.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

D Town said:


> I said be pleasant or be silent as in if you can't or don't want to interact with me with some common human decency then don't speak at all. That's whether I'm driving for Uber or any other time in life and that is not uncalled for. If you got out of it, "Sit down and shut up or I'll rate you badly" then that's your hang up but the only alternative to being nice or neutral is to be hostile, snotty, or any of a number of other negative things. Despite your insinuation that I don't treat my pax well and that's why its happening - yeah I caught that - I AM speaking of the minority not the majority. If it was the majority doing that I'd stop driving. Just like YOU have the right to give away free stuff unmolested I have a right to vent about the minority of pax who happen to be ****** bags.


I agree you have the right, no dispute there. We both have the right to share our opinions. Don't mean to insinutate things towards you directly and to be honest my post was more of a generalization than directed at you, I just included it on your post. Good luck to you in the future.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

UberLou said:


> I agree you have the right, no dispute there. We both have the right to share our opinions. Don't mean to insinutate things towards you directly and to be honest my post was more of a generalization than directed at you, I just included it on your post. Good luck to you in the future.


You are correct. We both have that right. I believe what you say.

And good luck to you too. I hope you continue to enjoy your job and find happiness. That's not sarcasm.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Choochie said:


> Yes you have some points but what are you talking about that a shitty rider won't be matched up with "you". I heard that is what Lyft does but not Uber. I'm not sure what you are talking about OCBob.


Because you might see the PAX again as a 1-2% chance, you are probably not going to see that person again.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

OCBob said:


> Because you might see the PAX again as a 1-2% chance, *you are probably not going to see that person again*.


We are in a much smaller market and I have picked up the same people frequently. I will stay away from picking up at certain addresses. Boston, on the other hand probably not the case. What do you mean by your statement I'm probably not going to see that persona again?


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

ARIV005 said:


> I had a pickup at a private airport and got a call from the PAX saying they have a "special needs" dog. I said it was fine and awaited a person with disabilities. Instead it's two yuppies and a huge golden retriever and NO DISABILITY playing fetch next to the plane. I waved and kept driving. Collected my $5.00.
> I'm a dog lover, so the dog was not the reason for the cancellation... It was the douschebag that lied.


Private airport... Did they call uber x?


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Choochie said:


> We are in a much smaller market and I have picked up the same people frequently. I will stay away from picking up at certain addresses. Boston, on the other hand probably not the case. What do you mean by your statement I'm probably not going to see that persona again?


This is like pulling teeth!

If you only see a PAX a 2nd time 1-2% of the time, that would mean you aren't going to see that person again (in 98% of the time).


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

I guess you mean pulling teeth. Oh I am so math challenged and I get really distracted looking at your Avitar so pardon me OCBob. You and that ***** cat


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Lidman said:


> Maybe not. Perhaps if Pavlov was still around he could do it with oreo cookies as a reward for good behavior.


Oreo cookies would blend well with the black leather interior; but I prefer not to get crumbs on my seats. Maybe we need to train them Texas style ... with a cattle prod


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Choochie said:


> I guess you mean pulling teeth. Oh I am so math challenged and I get really distracted looking at your Avitar so pardon me OCBob. You and that ***** cat


LOL! Stupid auto correct. At least that is what I am blaming it on but I don't think I was on my phone at the time.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> Yeah, I take most people, the rate would have to be egregiously low for me to avoid. Most 4.6'ers I've seen were just fine. Riders suffer the same rating injustices drivers do, for the most part.


Some of my best & nicest pax have 4.2-4.8 rating ... personally, I'd prefer to skip the 5* pax ... I've encountered more 5* jerks than 4* jerks.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

OCBob said:


> LOL! Stupid auto correct. At least that is what I am blaming it on but I don't think I was on my phone at the time.


By the way this forum does not allow posting from phones, at least not mine.
http://www.freesoundeffects.com/sounds1/animal/domesticpet/Cat.wav


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> Some of my best & nicest pax have 4.2-4.8 rating ... personally, I'd prefer to skip the 5* pax ... I've encountered more 5* jerks than 4* jerks.


That's right - do as you see fit my friend.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> Some of my best & nicest pax have 4.2-4.8 rating ... personally, I'd prefer to skip the 5* pax ... I've encountered more 5* jerks than 4* jerks.


Let's see how many drivers get those same scores but they are not jerks. On the other hand if I can avoid the low scoring I certainly will. However, I do take them when looking out for #1. You see I don't need this hustle forever as I'm sure a lot of drivers don't either.


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

UberLou said:


> If you respect people they will respect you and your belongings, bottom line.


If this were only true. Not sure how inherently respectful folks are in central GA, but here in Albuquerque, basic manners and consideration for others is severely lacking.

One of the few thing that pushes me to not enjoying the Uber thing is when I have shown respect and tolerance toward a pax and their friends, and they show absolutely no respect for my time or property. When I respectfully turn someone away because they have a party of five (I can only take four), I don't expect to be called names as I'm pulling away. When I'm gracious in agreeing to sit in a Taco Cabana drive-thru, I expect you to respect my wishes of not eating tacos and nachos in my car on the way home. I keep my car "****-n-span" out of pride when I'm Ubering...please respect my efforts and don't treat it like a garbage can.

Luckily for me, this is not the norm and Uber seems to attract the better cross-section of the ABQ population. One more price drop tho and the clientele to follow will push me out of this gig.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I do not pay much attention to the passenger ratings. I have had more than a few less than 4,4 who really were no problem. You show up, they come out, get into the car, give the address, you take them there, they say "thank you", you say "thank you", they get out, you move to your next trip. NO biggie.

I have had only two real rectal apertures.

Rectal Aperture Number One was an Uber Taxi passenger. I picked her up at the Wardman Hotel. She had all sorts of suitcases piled onto a cart and a dog. I do not mind dogs, but I would have appreciated knowing in advance, all the same. Finding a cab driver who will haul a dog is not an easy task, not in Washington, at least. At any rate, the Bell Captain and I load the suitcases into the cab. I should have taken the hint when she did not tip the Bell Captain. While she was not obnoxious, in fact, she was civil, she was _quite demanding_. At one point, she wanted me to babysit her dog while she went shopping. I politely declined. I did inform her that there was a pet sitting service in the Watergate Building, which is not far from Georgetown, where she wanted to shop. She did go into one boutique for a few minutes, then told me to take her to another hotel. I did. She got the Bell Captain to help unload the cab. I pulled out of the hotel driveway, did my bookwork and discovered that she had selected the "NO TIP" option. (Uber Taxi has a tip option. In Washington, it defaults to twenty per-cent, but the customer can set it at more, less, a specific amount, or zero). She showed a TWO when I accepted the summons. She got a ONE from me.

Rectal aperture Number Two was my third UberX customer, ever. He was one of those who thought that abusing the "help" was how you impress your date. This, in fact, works the other way with most females. He had a 4,7 rating. I gave him a ONE.

What started me toward ignoring the passenger rating was an Uber Taxi passenger. She was showing a 1,5 when I accepted the summons. I get to the address, she is not out, I wait, I call. She tells me to turn on the meter, she will be a minute. To be sure, the waiting time on a meter really is not worth it, either, but, after a long career in the dispatch taxi business, habit has me understand that sometimes people must wait for me, so I must wait for them.

She comes out after about ten minutes. She is obviously about forty, but _GORGEOUS-_She would put more than a few twenty-whatever year olds to shame_. _She is a natural beauty, with a nice, radiant smile, a body whose parts all fit together just right and a pleasant aura about her, as well. The discreet scent of _Deci, Dela _(an obscure but positively delightful Nina Ricci perfume--her most famous is _L'Air du Temps_) did not hurt, either. She is in Woodley Park, gives me a destination on Capitol Hill, so it is a bit of a trip. She is not just pleasant the whole way there, she is an _absolute joy_ to have as a passenger. She is polite, friendly, sweet, courteous, bubbly, you name it--a rare combination of absolute beauty inside and out. You wish that every passenger could be as nice as she is. Yes, one of those. Halfway through the trip, she asks me what I think of the Uber, I tell her. I ask her how she likes it, and specifically, how she likes Uber Taxi (UberX had not yet arrived in Washington, at the time). She told me that she liked it, and that she had been using the Uber since it had first arrived in Washington: first Uber Black, then Uber Taxi. Then, she asked me about the rating system. I explained it, and what Uber told us about how to rate the users. I did add that I could not understand why she had such a crummy rating, and was she aware of it. She told me that her last Uber Taxi driver had told her about it, and he could not understand it, either, as he had the same impression of her that I did. She told me that the previous driver had guessed that it might have something to do with how long she took to come out, but even he had told her that since she had told him to turn on his meter (as she had told me), the other drivers really had no complaint. I allowed that her previous driver may have been correct, but still, how can you quarrel with someone who knows what she is up to and has no problem paying the price?

When we arrived, I did the bookwork right in front of her and let her see my giving her her FIVE. She had selected a twenty five per-cent tip option, to boot. I told her that I would pick her up any time.

Just as some of these passenger ratings of drivers do not make much sense to me, the driver ratings of passengers do not always make sense, either.

---and no, I was not trying to do anything more than give the lady her ride and charge her credit card. I have been with the same girlfriend for twenty one years. Even had I not a girlfriend, this passenger was _WAY _out of my league. In addition, when I am driving, I am doing just that. You get in, give me the address, I take you there and charge your credit card, you get out and go your way, I go to my next trip. I do not hit on my passengers and do not want their hitting on me. I have a whole list of horror stories from my time as a Company Official related to cab drivers who were out there to do something other than drive. Guess what who got to deal with complaining customers, the Police and the Hack Office? Not for me, thank you, I want to keep my Hack Licence.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I do not pay much attention to the passenger ratings. I have had more than a few less than 4,4 who really were no problem. You show up, they come out, get into the car, give the address, you take them there, they say "thank you", you say "thank you", they get out, you move to your next trip. NO biggie.
> 
> I have had only two real rectal apertures.
> 
> ...


Great story and you sound like a really great driver and gentleman, rare!


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Ziggy said:


> Some of my best & nicest pax have 4.2-4.8 rating ... personally, I'd prefer to skip the 5* pax ... I've encountered more 5* jerks than 4* jerks.


5's are usually noobs -- so it's a crap shoot how cool they are or not.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Choochie said:


> By the way this forum does not allow posting from phones, at least not mine.
> http://www.freesoundeffects.com/sounds1/animal/domesticpet/Cat.wav


I've never posted from anything else...


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I've never posted from anything else...


Maybe they don't like my Iphone 6. I'll try again. Thanks for letting me know. It didn't work the time I tried.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I do not pay much attention to the passenger ratings. I have had more than a few less than 4,4 who really were no problem. You show up, they come out, get into the car, give the address, you take them there, they say "thank you", you say "thank you", they get out, you move to your next trip. NO biggie.
> 
> I have had only two real rectal apertures.
> 
> ...


Question: What was the point in rating the Rectal Aperture Number One a one when by your own admission it doesn't matter to you WHAT their ratings are? You'd still pick them up.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

^^^^Because Uber asks me to rate them, so I rate them honestly. This allows drivers who do pay attention to the ratings to act according to the way that they do business. There is much up with which I will put, but I do understand that not everyone does business in the same way that I do. Thus, by giving that person a low rating, I am warning other drivers that she is a Rectal Aperture and they might want to avoid her.

It is much like how I vote in Federal elections. I live in the District of Columbia. I know how the vote will go on certain candidates. Still, I vote for the candidate that I consider the best of the bunch (and far too often, "best" is a relative term), even if I am certain that my candidate will not win.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> ^^^^Because Uber asks me to rate them, so I rate them honestly. This allows drivers who do pay attention to the ratings to act according to the way that they do business. There is much up with which I will put, but I do understand that not everyone does business in the same way that I do. Thus, by giving that person a low rating, I am warning other drivers that she is a Rectal Aperture and they might want to avoid her.
> 
> It is much like how I vote in Federal elections. I live in the District of Columbia. I know how the vote will go on certain candidates. Still, I vote for the candidate that I consider the best of the bunch (and far too often, "best" is a relative term), even if I am certain that my candidate will not win.


I'll accept that as a good and valid answer.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

I rate everyone a 1 so there ratings drop to shit. Drivers are so picky about picking people up, I figure after a while, I'll be the only driver willing to pick up anybody.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> 5's are usually noobs -- so it's a crap shoot how cool they are or not.


Either noobs or people with a crap load of free ride passes. And you're right, some noobs are cool and some are just clueless drinking from the Uber udder.

Though I had a noob today gave me $10 tip on a $40 ride ... obviously, I gave him 5*


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> Either noobs or people with a crap load of free ride passes. And you're right, some noobs are cool and some are just clueless drinking from the Uber udder.
> 
> Though I had a noob today gave me $10 tip on a $40 ride ... obviously, I gave him 5*


I've been getting a lot of tips lately. I never refuse and thank them for being so generous! Of course they get a 5 - reserved for pax who appreciate our service.


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

people consider a 4.5 to be low?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> I rate everyone a 1 so there ratings drop to shit. Drivers are so picky about picking people up, I figure after a while, I'll be the only driver willing to pick up anybody.


There is a twisted logic to that.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> There is a twisted logic to that.


Logic? I wouldn't call that logic. Its also a lie. Uber would have smacked him long ago if he actually did that.


----------



## MrPlow (Apr 18, 2015)

I pick up low rated riders often. Lowest so far has been a 4.3
We're a new city (also a big reason why I pick them up so often - slow times!), so a lot of these people are coming from larger cities and their ratings follow them. 
99% of the time, the people with low rating are great riders. I usually have the most problems with new riders. Those 5 stars coming through on a late weekend night are usually people who were at a bar and their friends were like DUDE DOWNLOAD UBER FOR A RIDE HOME!!!11" and they have absolutely no idea what they're doing or how to act when they get in someone else's car.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> There is a twisted logic to that.


He's giving them the "warm fuzzie".


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

MrPlow said:


> I pick up low rated riders often. Lowest so far has been a 4.3
> We're a new city (also a big reason why I pick them up so often - slow times!), so a lot of these people are coming from larger cities and their ratings follow them.
> 99% of the time, the people with low rating are great riders. I usually have the most problems with new riders. Those 5 stars coming through on a late weekend night are usually people who were at a bar and their friends were like DUDE DOWNLOAD UBER FOR A RIDE HOME!!!11" and they have absolutely no idea what they're doing or how to act when they get in someone else's car.


I just accepted a 4.4 and this time I got really lucky. It has been so slow and I have not driven much lately, actually 4 rides last week. Anyway, it says drive to pin and I know the street that is being referenced but I call the pax to get a firm address as we know the pin is mostly way off. He has an accent and so I am clear on what he says, I ask him to text me the address. So I get the text and it is over 60 miles away. I call him back and request his pickup address not his destination address and he confirms the address. At that point I hang up because he is either playing games or is drunk. I wait at the pin for the required 5 min and cancel, rider no show. At this point he tries calling me but the joke is over in my book, so I text uber to check this guy out and I tell them he either has mental problems or is playing games. They quickly reply with a canned response, thanks for letting them know, we're sorry to hear that, they really want a safe and comfortable trip for everyone and they really appreciate me handling these challenging situations in the most professional way possible. Oh well $10. Are they for real? This almost seems like set up. It was just too easy.
Oh yeah, I did say these low rated pax were some of the best!


----------



## Nucleus (Mar 18, 2015)

Here in Atlanta I have noticed a pretty strong correlation between ratings under 4.9 and bad behavior.

No gate code text, long waits (usually right after they say "I'll be down in two minutes"), not picking up the phone when you are trying to find them, trying to get into the car with alcohol in cups, hitting me with undeserved low ratings, etc.

I think three times before accepting a ride under 4.8.


----------



## 617Pete (May 16, 2015)

I had a 3.0 and it was too late lol. Turns out she didn't know about pax ratings and shit her pants. She said she only used UBER once. I told her it was ok and asked what happened on that trip. She stated her friend stayed in the car after she was dropped of and both were tipsy. Who knows what the friend did cause now she started thinking. I told her ratings on drivers are not set up the right way so rate accordingly and be responsible to get ratings up. She was fine with it and asked how to tip? I said not necessary but cash (duh) as I dropped her off at a happening bar/night club. I guess she was going to use a credit card to get in and run up a tab smh.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I had a 4,1 to-day. Funny thing, his name looked like a word that many people in Massachusetts use for a refuse receptacle. 

The guy was courteous, friendly and a pleasure to haul.

Again, I never pay any attention to ratings.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I had a 4,1 to-day. Funny thing, his name looked like a word that many people in Massachusetts use for a refuse receptacle.
> 
> The guy was courteous, friendly and a pleasure to haul.
> 
> Again, I never pay any attention to ratings.


Was it shitcan?


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I had a 4,1 to-day. Funny thing, his name looked like a word that many people in Massachusetts use for a refuse receptacle.
> 
> The guy was courteous, friendly and a pleasure to haul.
> 
> Again, I never pay any attention to ratings.


I wonder if he ever met Oscar the grouch!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Choochie said:


> Was it shitcan?


The first syllable is incorrect. The second syllable renders the correct sound but he does not spell his name in that way.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> The first syllable is incorrect. The second syllable renders the correct sound but he does not spell his name in that way.


C'mon Lidman you can solve this riddle


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

I'm just afraid if I solve it, I may get another "weeks vacation" from the MODerallas.


----------

